# broadcom bcm4313 wireless card don't get up [SOLVED]

## uxiofp

My broadcom bcm4313 wireless card is not detected

```
 $ lsmod | grep b43

b43                   360645  0

bcma                   30947  1 b43

mac80211              279132  1 b43

cfg80211              193758  2 b43,mac80211

ssb                    41832  1 b43

$ dmesg | grep b43

[    8.524825] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4313 WLAN found (core revision 24)

[    8.525757] b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 10, Type 8 (LCN), Revision 1)

[    8.525792] b43: probe of bcma0:1 failed with error -95

$ tree /sys/class/net/

/sys/class/net/

├── eno1 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/0000:06:00.0/net/eno1

└── lo -> ../../devices/virtual/net/lo

2 directories, 0 files

$ sudo lspci -v

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

   DeviceName: Broadcom 802.11n+BT combo module

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at f0200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information: Len=78 <?>

   Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-e6-ff-ff-7b-e0-06

   Capabilities: [16c] Power Budgeting <?>

   Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge

   Kernel modules: bcma

```

Last edited by uxiofp on Fri Apr 08, 2016 12:51 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## uxiofp

I don't remember to activate this option. I am recompiling the kernel.

```
Device Drivers

    -> Network device support

        -> Wireless LAN

            -> <M> Broadcom IEEE802.11n PCIe SoftMAC WLAN driver 
```

----------

## uxiofp

Now interface is detected but it not works

```
 # tree /sys/class/net/

/sys/class/net/

├── eno1 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/0000:06:00.0/net/eno1

├── lo -> ../../devices/virtual/net/lo

└── wlp2s0b1 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.0/0000:02:00.0/bcma0:1/net/wlp2s0b1

3 directories, 0 files

# ifconfig wlp2s0b1 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No existe el fichero o el directorio

```

```
 $ sudo emerge --search b43-firmware

Contraseña: 

  

[ Results for search key : b43-firmware ]

Searching...

*  sys-firmware/b43-firmware

      Latest version available: 6.30.163.46

      Latest version installed: 6.30.163.46

      Size of files: 7.505 KiB

      Homepage:      http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43

      Description:   broadcom firmware for b43 LP PHY and >=linux-3.2

      License:       Broadcom

[ Applications found : 1 ]
```

----------

## charles17

Could you post your dmesg?

```
$ dmesg | grep -i '00:15.0\|wlan\|bcma\|80211'
```

Edit:

00:15.0 of course!

----------

## uxiofp

```
 $ dmesg | grep -i '00:15.0\|wlan\|bcma\|80211'

[    8.067383] bcma: bus0: Found chip with id 0x4313, rev 0x01 and package 0x08

[    8.067413] bcma: bus0: Core 0 found: ChipCommon (manuf 0x4BF, id 0x800, rev 0x24, class 0x0)

[    8.067436] bcma: bus0: Core 1 found: IEEE 802.11 (manuf 0x4BF, id 0x812, rev 0x18, class 0x0)

[    8.067477] bcma: bus0: Core 2 found: PCIe (manuf 0x4BF, id 0x820, rev 0x11, class 0x0)

[    8.082319] bcma: bus0: Bus registered

[    8.417379] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    8.437331] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4313 WLAN found (core revision 24)

[    8.439036] b43: probe of bcma0:1 failed with error -95

[    8.453237] brcmsmac bcma0:1: mfg 4bf core 812 rev 24 class 0 irq 16

[    8.453482] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[    8.453496] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[    8.453501] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[    8.453512] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    8.453520] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz, 92000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    8.453528] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    8.453535] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    8.453544] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[    8.453570] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[    8.453585] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    8.453600] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

[    8.469402] ieee80211 phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[    8.473350] brcmsmac bcma0:1 wlp2s0b1: renamed from wlan0

[  357.502604] brcmsmac bcma0:1: Direct firmware load for brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw failed with error -2

[  357.502618] ieee80211 phy1: brcmsmac: fail to load firmware brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw

[  622.275771] brcmsmac bcma0:1: Direct firmware load for brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw failed with error -2

[  622.275786] ieee80211 phy1: brcmsmac: fail to load firmware brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw

```

This file does not exists in my filesystem:

```
$ locate bcm43xx-0.fw 
```

----------

## uxiofp

Emerge linux-firmware solve the problem. Thanks.

----------

